# Painted my own Halloween



## Bonesaw (Feb 21, 2014)

I painted my own Halloween reef runner this week I haven't seen any reef runners painted in the Halloween scheme so I thought I would give it a try. I painted a couple different huskys that I will post also


----------



## Bonesaw (Feb 21, 2014)

Here is one of the huskys


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Good start Bonesaw. Looks good keep working at it.


----------



## Bonesaw (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks capt Scott I'll have to send some with you and John so you guys can test em out for me.


----------



## Meat-Man (Mar 30, 2014)

Those are sweet! Nice job. Send some my way, I make a good guinea pig, LOL.


----------



## Bonesaw (Feb 21, 2014)

If I can get enough painted I'll start selling or if anyone sees something they like let me know.


----------

